# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Our 100th Episode! Kyle Vest, Web Designers Roundtable, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW 100TH EPISODE!!!

Episode 100

Wow! who would have thought? here we are show 100! and the Big Scary Machine keeps rolling, bring you the best overall coverage in the haunt industry, but we don’t rest on our laurels.

HauntCon coverage concludes with interviews with Alex of Haunt Pay, Kyle Vest from Skin Wars, Al from Slaughterhouse Studios.

The Roundtable of Terror features web designers in the haunt business, as we sit down with Charles Terry, Craig Hines, and the sinister one, Chad Savage. Anyone looking to create haunt website needs to listen to this ROT for valuable insight to get the most bang for your buck.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Puppy Monkey Baby, The USA features the one and only Tater in Scare Actor Spotlight, and the Haunt Rocker brings us the spooky tunes.

Special correspondent Vysther brings us a segment on the Aurora Monsters.

We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just be listening to…THE BIG SCARY SHOW.

And Thank you to all our loyal listeners, for getting us to this milestone, and thank you to our generous sponsors, who help us to provide you with all this industry information

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

